# One of my nano reef tanks



## Davedood (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a 7 gal saltwater nano reef tank.


----------



## Mime454 (Nov 16, 2012)

I used to have a saltwater tank. I loved it. It was pretty expensive to start though if I remember right. I should get one going again.


----------



## stacy (Nov 16, 2012)

beautiful tank!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, great tank ! I have a few freshwater nanos, I'll maybe try saltwater one day


----------



## twolfe (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice! I always wanted a set up like that...especially after I took up scuba diving. And the video played, it went right into another and I got to see one of your frilled dragons.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful!!!!


----------

